# Hunter sucht Zuhause



## Dradius (17. Mai 2008)

suche gilde auf Arygos
Zu mir:
ich heiße Sebastian bin 16 jahre alt und spiele seit dem 11 juli 2007 wow
Hobbis sind (ohja jetzt kommt das schlimmste) SCHULE^^ ist wirklich wahr.
Sonst  spiele ich eigentlich nicht sehr offt weil ich einfach nix zu tuhn habe ab und zu mal nen rnd raid mehr auch net. Wie gesagt bin 16 und gehe noch zur Schule kann daher in der woche nur bis 22 uhr on sein wochenende so lange wie nötig Smile
Mein char:
Wie schon erläutert Ork hunter t4/s3/s2/s1 und nen paar rnd raid items treff geskill fast full epic ausser 2 schmukstücke habe raidehrfahrung auf dem Server Forscherliga in der Gilde Doomhammer und mist fällt mir greade net mehr ein Editier ich später mal rein
Auserdem habe ich einen 64 Wasserspender (Mage) eis geskillt

Hm weiß net was sonst noch fehlen könnte also vielen dank das ich mich hier vorstellen durfte
MFG Sebastian
(wenn Eilige rückfragen bitte an Mainfrezzer@gmail.com

EDIT Habe TS blos meine Mik anschlüsse am PC spinnen ab und zu


----------



## Seryma (17. Mai 2008)

ich versteh net den sinn des threads, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suchst du einen neuen server?

bist du im rl rausgeflogen und suchst ne bude?

benötigst du ne gilde? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradius (17. Mai 2008)

kurz und knap suche gilde^^


----------



## bma (17. Mai 2008)

mhmmmm Jäger ----> werden NIE gesucht    (so is meine erfahrung - die immerhin 2 Jahre is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
in deinem Text steht wirrwarr drin  einmal haste keine zeit  sagste: "Sonst wow spielen spiele eigentlich nicht sehr offt weil ich einfach nix zu tuhn habe"
dann sagste wieder: "in der woche nur bis 22 uhr on sein wochenende so lange wie nötig"


mhmm ?!    

@Seni/kori  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WIESO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  -- ?


----------



## Seryma (17. Mai 2008)

musst schon dazu sagen^^


----------



## Dradius (17. Mai 2008)

bma schrieb:


> "in der woche nur bis 22 uhr on sein wochenende so lange wie nötig"


"Wie gesagt bin 16 und gehe noch zur Schule kann daher in der woche nur bis 22 uhr on sein wochenende so lange wie nötig" so steht das da^^
meinte mit "woche" werktage


----------



## Xelyna (17. Mai 2008)

Es gibt da so eine super Funktion namens Gildenrekrutierungschannel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradius (17. Mai 2008)

der wird nicht angezeit bei mir in den hauptstätten warum auch immer


----------



## bma (17. Mai 2008)

> "Wie gesagt bin 16 und gehe noch zur Schule kann daher in der woche nur bis 22 uhr on sein wochenende so lange wie nötig" so steht das da^^
> meinte mit "woche" werktage



ich habs immer noch nich kapiert  HAST DU JETZT ZEIT ODER NICH?! 

einmals sagste du HAST zeit und einmal sagste du HAST KEINE zeit  -.-


----------



## Xelyna (17. Mai 2008)

Dann hast du den vielleicht mal durch ein /leave verlassen?.. 
Je nachdem wie viele Channels du hast.. mal angenommen drei, gib doch mal ein /join4 etc ein, vielleicht siehst du's dann wieder.
Ansonsten.. vielleicht bei ein paar interessanten Gilden anfragen.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Dradius (17. Mai 2008)

nochmal und leicht ich bin inner WOCHE SONTAGS BIS DONNERSTAG bis 22 uhr on und am WOCHENENDE FREITAGS BIS SAMSTAGS open end on


----------



## bma (17. Mai 2008)

> Sonst spiele ich eigentlich nicht sehr offt weil ich einfach nix zu tuhn habe ab und zu mal nen rnd raid mehr auch net



Dieser Satz is der Grund wieso sich bei DIR niemand meldet =)


----------



## Dradius (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (17. Mai 2008)

soo geht man vor wenn man eine gute gilde auf seinem server finden will die raiden geht

Du bist ja auf einem server und kennst da bestimmt viele gilden! (wenn du sie nicht kennst schau einfach da^^ http://wowjutsu.com/eu/arygos/)

Gilden die raiden gehen haben eine homepage!

auf diesen homepages musst du dich bewerben und nicht hier! 

da du zu ihnen kommen musst (und nicht sie zu dir)



viel spaß noch ^^ MfG

(auf den HPs steht auch meistens drauf wann sie raiden! und ich denke mal du gehst zu der gilde in der sie bis 22:00 uhr raiden - da die meisten gilden bis 23:00 - 24:00 uhr raiden...)


----------



## Dradius (17. Mai 2008)

HEY Thx


----------

